# New Red Ginkgo K2 cover from Oberon



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

So worth waiting for!










back:









Kindle personal bodyguard patrol:









Patience paid off 

~ Elizabeth


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful (the cover and the dog)!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Elizabeth, I got my cover yesterday too! I am so glad you posted a pic, b/c I couldn't find my camera. Don't you love it!!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa, I'm kind of  in awe.  The amount of fine craftsmanship and exquisite detail that goes into this breathtaking work of art is, well, more than an ordinary human such as myself can readily grasp. Still kind of taking it in.

Sonoma, however, takes her security detail duties quite seriously and got to work without hesitation.  The cover also makes a good pillow, she is currently dozing on it


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

See what I mean? Total commitment. Nothing gets by her . . .


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Avalon, it is soooo beautiful. I love the red and so does my puppydog Lizzie! Hum, my next cover will maybe have to be a red ginko! I really like it. Have fun.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for nice comments, Spiritwind and mlewis.  Not having seen it, I was curious how it would look in person.  Can say it has easily surpassed expectations.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG that dog is too cute!!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia, she thinks so too.  She is a little miffed today, wondering why I didn't get her an Oberon nap pillow a while ago.  Why does the Kindle get all the fun around here?  That and the new kittens, almost more than one sensitive canine can handle.  I'm pretty sure we will work this out . . . quality time and nurturing.  I'll send her your love


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great!

Love the guard dog. I have a picture somewhere of Achmed, my terrorist guard cat. (Her name is really Hope, but she IS a terrorist, and if you've ever watched Jeff Dunham, you'll know why I call her Achmed.. "I Kill You!)) I'll see if I can find it


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I meant to say, the first two photos are the closest to the real color.  Indoor shots with the pooch are not as accurate, colorwise.

luv, it's a good thing Achmed is not nearby, Sonoma would be terrified, would probably require therapy.  I mean, she deigns to coexist with the current feline population (currently 5 with the new kittens), but absolutely draws the line on new arrivals.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Oh, I meant to say, the first two photos are the closest to the real color. Indoor shots with the pooch are not as accurate, colorwise.
> 
> luv, it's a good thing Achmed is not nearby, Sonoma would be terrified, would probably require therapy. I mean, she deigns to coexist with the current feline population (currently 5 with the new kittens), but absolutely draws the line on new arrivals.


LOL. Achmed doesn't play well with anyone! Including our 2 dogs and 4 other cats. Heck, she terrifies me sometimes!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

The cover is great looking.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Your new cover is BEAUTIFUL!!!  And your doggie is purty, too!

The button on the cover is a pewter ginkgo leaf, but what is the little charm?  From the picture it looks like a Celtic symbol, right?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So beautiful. That design in red is stunning. The dog is so cute.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG...your security guard is beautiful..maybe we can fix her up with my Gotti..LOL!!  Oh..the cover is beautiful too!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, CinderGayle.

F1Wild, yes, it is Oberon's Celtic Knot charm.  Doesn't really match the Gingko leaf, but I like it.  The charm they sent was a yin/yang, not my thing.

Kathy, Aurora (Kindle) and Sonoma (Chihuahua) thank you 

erskinelake, my little girl is goofy, sweet, and cute - but your guy is handsome and dignified.  What a beauty he is ~


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Avalon said:


> erskinelake, my little girl is goofy, sweet, and cute - but your guy is handsome and dignified. What a beauty he is ~


Looks can be deceiving..LOL!! We have 5 dogs: Golden-Jethro, Greyhound-Lucy, American bulldog-Roxie, Great Dane-Halle and then Gotti our Italian greyhound..you do know who rules this household right? When I let the dogs in from the backyard Gotti is waiting off to the side and he jumps up and bites their ears as each one comes in. I keep telling him that one day their going to eat him if he keeps it up. Halle, Great Dane now starts to walk in the house and she looks around the corner to see if he's there first..if so she raises her head real high hoping he can't reach her ears..LOL!! Then they all go in the living room get on their beds and snuggle together. We're so lucky that they all get along so well. Most nights I can't sit and watch TV because their playing in the living room and I can't hear anything.

PS - we own a pet supply store so they are also spoiled ROTTEN!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The puppy pic is so adorable.  You should make that your avatar.  
deb


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

erskine, what a fun brood you have, sounds very sweet at your house.  My kitty does the same, she hides on a chair near the door to the backyard, and swipes a paw at whoever is coming in.  You don't even see her, just the paw darting out from behind the chair back.  What a sense of humor!

deb, thanks and what a good idea!  I'm going to try that


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice Cover and cute puppy.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice. I liked that pattern too.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That is a beautiful cover and a cute, cute dog!  Enjoy them both


----------

